# Bridgeport Series II Special serial number decoding ...



## UF_Gator (Jan 25, 2018)

I just got a Bridgeport Series II Special Milling Machine for Xmas and trying to figure out the manufacture date from the serial number on the Knee.

The Bridgeport Series II Special serial numbers have an "S" at the end of the number compare to Bridgeport Series I serial numbers.  
So are the Bridgeport Serial numbers referencing the same manufacturing date with an "S" to designate its a Series II Special ?  Or  is there a whole new chart out there that references only Bridgeport Series II Special Serial Numbers ?

Also does anyone have a copy of the original brochure or spec sheet to a Bridgeport Series II Special ?   Mine has a Bridgeport 6F Power Feed that does not work.  All the other Bridgeport Series II Special photos I've seen have 8F Power Feed with the "Bump/Bulge" on the front cover.   The original brochure/spec sheet would help me figure out what was original and what has been added/modified.  Trying to refurbish it to its original manufacture specs ....

Any Bridgeport Series II Special owners out there still ?   Can you still get parts for the lower Bridgeport Series Half , like wipers for the X,Y, & Z ways ?



Bridgeport Series II Special Serial #3715S


----------



## Z2V (Jan 25, 2018)

Nice to hear Santa was good to you! 
Sorry, that’s all I have but I’m sure somebody will come thru with what you need!


----------

